# Root fert recommendations



## default (May 28, 2011)

Any good recommendations for roots ferts? Ex. Seachem, sera, tropica?


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

API root tabs 
Or use fluorite or soil

But you should use a source or macro and micro ferts too for the water also a c02 source too would be great


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Got tropica ones, hopefully they work out good. Seems convenient and looks promising.


----------

